# Sierra de Béjar



## ACalado (3 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

Quero partilhar algumas fotos de Béjar onde fui passar o fim de ano, não existia grande acumulação de neve aos 2235m embora tenha nevado no dia 31 de Dezembro  







Estação Meteorológica de La Covatilla


----------



## Veterano (3 Jan 2010 às 18:22)

Excelentes fotos, spiritmind, será que fizeste muito ski?


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2010 às 18:40)

Muito boas as fotos


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

Belas fotos, parece um pouco a Serra da Estrela no topo, não? Que achas dos acessos em comparação com os da Serra da Estrela?

E a estação, a quem pertence e onde podemos obter os dados?


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Veterano disse:


> Excelentes fotos, spiritmind, será que fizeste muito ski?



Por acaso só fiz no sábado a tarde pois na sexta a estância estava encerrada mas tive azar com a neve havia muitas pistas fechadas


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos, parece um pouco a Serra da Estrela no topo, não? Que achas dos acessos em comparação com os da Serra da Estrela?
> 
> E a estação, a quem pertence e onde podemos obter os dados?



Boas Fil de facto a nível geológico é muito parecida com o maciço central da nossa Serra da Estrela, os acessos quanto a mim são mais difíceis e perigosos pois a estrada é bastante sinuosa, agora a nivel de infraestruturas e organização a nível da estância em giria futebolística podemos dizer que levamos 10-0  é um local interessante que afinal de contas não fica muito longe aqui do interior do nosso país. Quanto aos dados penso que serão os dados da pagina deles 

http://www.sierradebejar-lacovatilla.com/


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2010 às 02:41)

*spiritmind*, que tal se os planaltos da Serra da Estrela estivessem a uma cota média de cerca de 3000m?  Visões destas seriam possíveis por lá durante muito mais tempo!

Sempre interessante estar acima das nuvens como mostram as imagens, indescritível...


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas Fil de facto a nível geológico é muito parecida com o maciço central da nossa Serra da Estrela, os acessos quanto a mim são mais difíceis e perigosos pois a estrada é bastante sinuosa, agora a nivel de infraestruturas e organização a nível da estância em giria futebolística podemos dizer que levamos 10-0  é um local interessante que afinal de contas não fica muito longe aqui do interior do nosso país. Quanto aos dados penso que serão os dados da pagina deles
> 
> http://www.sierradebejar-lacovatilla.com/



Eu perguntei mais por saber se nessa serra os acessos também fecham sempre que há um nevão. Sabes algo acerca disso?


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2010 às 19:21)

Fil disse:


> Eu perguntei mais por saber se nessa serra os acessos também fecham sempre que há um nevão. Sabes algo acerca disso?



Concretamente não sei se isso acontece mas ainda bem que tocas nesse ponto pois vou estar atento se com os próximos nevões as estradas encerram ou não  vi foi um parque com um batalhão de limpa-neves  portanto eles devem andar em movimentação constante quando cai neve.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:54)

Belas fotos *spiritmind*


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Belas fotos


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Boas fotos spiritmind!

Bela forma de começar o ano!


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 09:43)

De facto uma serra da Estrela com um valente "upgrade" é o que podemos chamar a este local 

Boas fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## duero (19 Jun 2010 às 03:14)

La misma Sierra de Bejar anteayer, reportaje de un forero de Meteored. Aún hay nieve en la cima de la montaña.

Bien cerca de Portugal.

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...ontana/cancho+de+la+muelabejar-t120956.0.html


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2010 às 12:46)

Muito boas fotos.
A Sierra de Béjar foi até há uns anos referida como uma zona de presença de lince-ibérico.







Que cão (?) tão estranho! lol


----------



## duero (19 Jun 2010 às 13:48)

No se, he visto en mapas de hace años que daban lince ibérico para esas montañas pero nunca supe de avistamientos de ellos por las personas que allí viven.
Ahora ya no aparece en los mapas, no se porque puesto que en los últimos años no ha habido perturbaciones humanas importantes. Si se ha extinguido no conozco las causas.Tal vez aún existan algunos y las administraciones no hayan estudiado. Hasta ahora no se hizo nada por los linces en la Sierra de Bejar.

El perro parece una raza enana, un chihuahua o algo así, hay ratas mas grandes.


----------



## duero (29 Jun 2010 às 15:49)

Un nuevo reportaje de la Sierra de Bejar en el foro METEORED, en esta ocasión el 26 de Junio, AÚN HAY UN POCO DE NIEVE EN ALGUNAS ZONAS.

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...uevasrio+cuerpo+de+hombrebejar-t121172.0.html


----------

